# It's politics time



## silence882 (Oct 24, 2006)

Given that the elections are soon, I thought I'd start a thread where people can yell at one another.

I am a fiscal conservative who thinks the current federal republicans have been (to understate it) reckless and irresponsible. Therefore, they must be stopped.

--Stephen


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't vote. I don't like politics of any sort.


----------



## Heather (Oct 24, 2006)

silence882 said:


> Given that the elections are soon, I thought I'd start a thread where people can yell at one another.
> 
> I am a fiscal conservative who thinks the current federal republicans have been (to understate it) reckless and irresponsible. Therefore, they must be stopped.
> 
> --Stephen



Indeed.

Ludicrous!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2006)

Marco said:


> I don't vote. I don't like politics of any sort.


I don't know how you can escape life...


----------



## Heather (Oct 24, 2006)

Please read the 'Mahon' thread... honestly!!! 

(understatement of the year!)


----------



## silence882 (Oct 24, 2006)

I started this one so I wouldn't have to!  



Heather said:


> Please read the 'Mahon' thread... honestly!!!
> 
> (understatement of the year!)


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 24, 2006)

I just mailed in my absentee ballot today.

Also, I'd like to share one of my favorite political sites: http://www.wonkette.com. It does a good job at poking fun at idiocy on both sides of the aisle. Be warned: it has adult language at times.

Some other interesting sites:
http://www.majoritywatch.com (House of Reps polls)
http://www.electoral-vote.com (Senate polls)


----------



## Heather (Oct 24, 2006)

silence882 said:


> I started this one so I wouldn't have to!



Point well taken!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> I just mailed in my absentee ballot today.


Beat'cha!
Nice links. Thanks.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 24, 2006)

http://www.flowgo.com/index.cfm?action=view&id=5309&scid=0

Jon
________
Marijuana Bubbler


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2006)

Too funny!!!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 24, 2006)

I make it a policy of not stating my political beliefs on non-political forums....(although after awhile my political leanings tend to be apparent...at least I try...) but I must state that, regardless of whether I would agree with the political beliefs of anyone on this list, I would insist that they vote. I came of age at a time when I truly faced the possibility of getting my *** shot off in a war I didn't support, and had no power to stop...and I could be drafted before I would be old enough to vote. Fortunately, when I turned 18 the war was beginning to wind down, AND 18 year olds were given the right to vote....my first election was an absentee ballot against Richard Nixon...(so much for hiding my politics....well, that was a long time ago...) and I haven't missed an election since...and until I enter dementia I'll never miss an election. What do I vote for? Hey, like everyone, I usually vote AGAINST! (As they said on South Park, most elections are a choice between a douche and a turd sandwich...you still vote...)
But maybe if those who don't vote had actually been faced with a situation in which they COULDN'T vote, they would value the experience more. Take care, Eric


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> I don't know how you can escape life...


I don't escape life cause politics isn't my life . I just think that politics, in developed countries at least, is one big popularity contest. Now I don't know the difference between left wing and right wing, but honestly you need two wings for a bird to fly. I think that thats where the median voter theorem comes into play. But then boths sides walk a fine line and really there isn't a left or right wing anymore. Just as long as the votes come in so that campaignes can be funded so that people have jobs. Which is fine and dandy. But I prefer not to pick sides in any situation because both sides in whatever situation because each side has their valid point(s). Now this may sound like blasphemy but this is just to shed light on some of my perspectives. I think the US has their reasons for getting into the war. But I also think that the Iraques have their reason for using what we call "terrorism". What about if we were the Iraques underdeveloped and undermanned and a big bad country who walks softly with a big stick comes along to impose their way of thinking (capitalist) just so that they can save money and or maintain their standard of living. I'd be pissed of too. My mentality would be "you're gonna mess our life up and tell us what's right so you can be happy". Terrorism is just their only means of fighting back. (At one point the americans did have to fight the english for their freedom. It's just a different kind of colonialism now) But now both sides are wrong cause ones defending while killing lives and the others attacking while killing lives and vice versa. Game theory anyone??

When it comes down to it I'm gonna do whatever it is that i wanna do that makes me happy just as long as it doesn't impose on anyone. Cause for all I know I may die tomorrow. 

If I get drafted. I'd rather go to jail then pick up a gun and shed blood for something I don't believe in.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 24, 2006)

I vote, but I still don't trust the outcomes...and to think they were blaming hanging chads...

http://www.salon.com/opinion/feature/2006/09/13/diebold/

Jon
________
Bmw Gina History


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2006)

Marco said:


> When it comes down to it I'm gonna do whatever it is that i wanna do that makes me happy just as long as it doesn't impose on anyone. Cause for all I know I may die tomorrow.
> 
> If I get drafted. I'd rather go to jail then pick up a gun and shed blood for something I don't believe in.


All the more reason to be informed, and vote.

My point is that you cannot escape politics. It's everywere -- in your job, in any organization you might belong to (including orchid societies), etc. Politics isn't just for government anymore...


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2006)

I understand, everything is institutionalized in a sense. But I'll leave all of that to the grown ups I just wanna play


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, I suppose you could be a hermit on a computer...


----------



## Park Bear (Oct 25, 2006)

I vote for issues and which candidate that will vote the way I would vote. I wish I could vote more for the person, but when it comes down to a vote; most vote down party lines. So, I vote for the party that represents my views.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2006)

*Politics.*

I vote just because I hope the candidate who expresses beliefs which I belive will be beneficial [in balance] to society and the planet will be elected. The reason this country is in a position where it's policies are determined by the influence of other nations [trillion dollar foreign debt and economy driven and controlled by petroleum producing foreigners] is that the people who voted in another "what's in it for me" government actually went out and voted. [Even if it was disguised as a "that liberal bastard is immoral and those brown people are getting all your gold" campaign]. If you think you can do what you want as long as it doesn't impose on anyone, think about what happens when the police-state tells you that what you want to do is against homeland security and you dont have the right to a trial. PS. We have to stop these long messages they hurt my head.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2006)

PPS- I remember when the voting age was 17 Y.O. but they didn't go out to vote so they lost that right.


----------



## slippertalker (Oct 25, 2006)

I have always believed that voting is my civic duty, and staying engaged in things that directly affect my life is important. The most impact we can have is in local politics regarding the local water district, city council, school and fire levies, etc. 
If you don't vote, you really don't have any room to complain. We all feel somehow that our votes don't really count and that they are offset by people that have crazy agendas, but everyone has their perspective.

All of that being said, the process is broken especially with the national government. Lobbyists and $$$$ are directly involved in decision making, and our congressmen are preparing for the new election campaign the day they are elected. There are 66 lobbyists for each congressman and that includes the house and senate. The end result is that the middle class is being gutted by their decisions which are in the benefit of big business and special interests. 
Congress works 2 days a week......unless we take the money out of the equation it will get worse. Time for a revolution....


----------

